# General > Photography >  Morning Snow

## North Light

A couple from this mornings walk in the snow on Thurso Beach and around the Harbour.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4256578672/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4255816765/

----------


## North Light

A few more from the morning's session.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4257266594/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4257266944/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4256507017/

----------


## Kenn

Liking the frosty window.

----------


## dragonfly

lovely North Light and very brave of you, even the dogs didn't want to go a walk in it  :Smile:

----------


## kas

They are all great but for me there is something special about the last one. I love the atmosphere of it.

----------


## North Light

Thanks for the comments, i, the camera and the tripod ended up a bit cold and damp, but the results were worth it.

Here are a few more from Friday morning's snow.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4261716967/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4261716595/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4261716813/

----------


## dragonfly

love the last one, the sky is so angry looking!

----------

